# poll: would you like to dish to trade the 921 for a 924?



## bluegreg (May 10, 2004)

it should be offered to us


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

It should be "even Steven".


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Heck, I'd like a 942 even more than a 924....... :lol:

If they wanted to just close the book on the 921 and swap them out, I would be all for it, but I'm not holding my breath waiting for it to happen.......


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

What's a 924? Oh I get it a 942 with MPEG4! LOL


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Nah, he just got a little slysdexic there I think.............


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

With all the issues with the 921, them doing a swap for 942 would be a real PR boost for Dish. As to if it will ever be a reality....I wouldn't hold my breath. Dish is concentrated on getting new customers, not taking care of existing ones...


----------



## bluegreg (May 10, 2004)

I meant 942. sorry can someone help me change those I cant seem to?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't want any more h/w from E* or D* for that matter until they get their MPEG 4 solutions worked out. I'm hopeful that the next couple of s/w releases for the 921 will pretty much do the trick in terms of giving us a more stable, useable product.

When the new gen. h/w comes out, I expect E* to do right by those of us who hung tough during the 921 days. If they don't, we can vote with our feet. It's that simple.

For those of you who think doing something right now would create a big PR windfall for E*, guess again. We've got to be a miniscule portion of their installed base and they care a whole lot more (and from a stockholder's perspective, probabaly should be) for Joe Six Pack than they ever would you or me.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

The 921 is fine until MPEG-4 content gets rolling. Eventually we will all have to switch, 942 users included.


----------



## rcarmer (Oct 6, 2004)

The 921 has made me so angry at the poor service and incompetence of Dish network and Dish personnel that I will never use them again (just ordered comcast) and I have gone out of my way to discourage friends from trying their product.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Larry Caldwell said:


> The 921 is fine until MPEG-4 content gets rolling. Eventually we will all have to switch, 942 users included.


This is a good point. With MPeg4 on the horizon there is ZERO chance of a swapout when they will have to do some major subsidies next year (or the year after) anyway.


----------



## MAWG (May 20, 2005)

invaliduser88 said:


> With all the issues with the 921, them doing a swap for 942 would be a real PR boost for Dish. As to if it will ever be a reality....I wouldn't hold my breath. Dish is concentrated on getting new customers, not taking care of existing ones...


I heartily agree on both points. I loved Dish from Day One in 2001 to about the third day of trying to get the 921 to adequately perform the functions Dish told me it would perform. I am a matter of days from leaving Dish altogether, merely waiting to see if the long delayed upgrade to the 921 works wonders (my guess is probably not--it will keep missing programs, getting stuck on aspect ratios that require reboot and viewing interuption, etc, etc ).

Taking back my 921 in exchange for a 942 would make me want to promote Dish to friends, which I stopped doing after 4 years of recommending it. Here's some irony: When we 'went digital' with the 921 Dish gave me vouchers to give friends a good deal on getting Dish. After the huge waste of my time that the 921 has produced, I have not felt I could hand these out in good faith. Would not wish 'Dish 921' on anyone.

So here's the simple plan by which Dish could win this whole thing:

1. Free 942/921 exhcange for anyone who bought a 921 within 3 months of 942 replacing 921 (i.e. point at which when 942 became available and the 921 was dropped from the web site) . Or maybe for a nominal $50 charge.

2. Allow anyone who bought a 921 within 6 months of 942 coming out to exchange for $150.

3. Allow anyone who bought a 921 before that to exhange for $250.

That seems fair to me...what do you think?

Could that turn a lot of unhappy (and vocal) customers back into supporters?

Stephen
MAWG


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

I rather not get a 942 because of the new MPEG4 DVR's that are going to come out. 

Instead of a swap to 942 now, I sincerely hope that E* will exchange the 921's for MPEG4 DVR's at no or very nominal cost (less than $100) with no commitment added. I think E* should do the same for the 942's as well, by the way.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> with no commitment added


 :lol:


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

MAWG said:


> I heartily agree on both points. I loved Dish from Day One in 2001 to about the third day of trying to get the 921 to adequately perform the functions Dish told me it would perform. I am a matter of days from leaving Dish altogether, merely waiting to see if the long delayed upgrade to the 921 works wonders (my guess is probably not--it will keep missing programs, getting stuck on aspect ratios that require reboot and viewing interuption, etc, etc ).
> 
> Taking back my 921 in exchange for a 942 would make me want to promote Dish to friends, which I stopped doing after 4 years of recommending it. Here's some irony: When we 'went digital' with the 921 Dish gave me vouchers to give friends a good deal on getting Dish. After the huge waste of my time that the 921 has produced, I have not felt I could hand these out in good faith. Would not wish 'Dish 921' on anyone.
> 
> ...


I would go along with those guidelines, except for the $250, that is a little high for a trade, it is almost the cost of a new HD receiver or 2 tivos

. I just hate the idea of paying close to full price for and exchange that we have to make because Dish can't deliver more HD channels unless the compress more. So since they are saving the money by not placing more buying more satelites, they should not be putting additional cost on us the consummers.

Free upgrade would be great, but I am a realist and know that it is unreasonable. But it should not cost me and arm and a leg


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

I purchased all of my equipment outright from dealers. If they offered a swap I would probably be committed to them. While I don't plan on leaving Dish, its too late in the game for me. I am going to wait for MPEG4.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually I would fall into the free catagory under the plan proposed above, however, based on the 921 history the plan described above would not be fair. There are a lot of people on here that have gone through what I would consider a huge amount of customer pain on a product. These people should not have to pay $250 on top of their $1000 investment to move to a 942. 

What I really think Dish should do is to ask the customers to hold on to the 921 and there 942 and that Dish will make good when the MPEG DVRs come out and that if a customer is willing to commit for a year that the swap will be free or very nominal. I personally think this is fair and might go a little way to making good on the pain customers have felt for a year of 921 instability. 

Dish should really try and just stabilize the 921 as good as possible with 2.14 and then don't add any features and only release another update if a huge issues crops up. Otherwise, I suggest letting the 921 quietly slip into the night and move those people onto the MPEG-4 receiver and make sure this one released in a lot better shape than the 921 did. 

My gut tells me it will... 

That is what I think Dish should do. Hopefully they are listening.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

I have been a E* customer since year One - Decembe 96. I too have always strongly recommended then to friends and family alike. I bought the 921 in July 04, and I too found that things changed a few weeks later. No longer do I recommend E* or hand out any of the cards - a friend is worth more than the $60 that E* offers!

Back in about April I predicted 214 for June - despite all the stuff written here about it being sooner. I think that the 921 has given E* such a black eye that they rsk losing it all.

I did notice yesterday that E* stock was downgraded - I am not surprised - I cannot see how they will compete with D* in HD (and lets face it - 5 years from now it will be all HD). Murdoch will outspend Ergen and take it all. He has done it with Fox, he will do it with satellites. Look at all the inertia - TIVO is a household word - it will be entered in the official dictionary in a few years meaning "To delay a television program for later viewing" - PVR or DVR or whatever its called now will be long forgotten. 

I too am waiting for mp4 because of my $1K+ "investment" in the 921. I will NOT invest another dollar into E* equipment. I can't believe that they get away with all the crap about rebooting nightly. Name ONE other piece of electronics that you have ever owned that needs this kind of workaround - and its been that way for a year. The folks at Elden should have been fired long ago and a compentant team of engineers hired to fix the problem.


----------



## HailScroob (Aug 3, 2004)

My 921 is a known evil. From the looks of the 942 support forum, we'd just be trading one set of nightmares for another. And the 942 doesn't have S-Video outputs. Dunno about you, but I watch SD through S-Vid because my TV's line doubler is deactivated when the component video inputs are used. And the Pioneer "Natural Wide" progressive stretch mode (also disabled when using component in) is a 1000 times better than any stretch Dish offers.

So no, they can keep the 942.

Of course, L214 may make such a complete mess of it that I change my mind… but right now, I'll stick with the 921.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Once you have a 942 , you will forget all about the 921. I have had a 921 for a year and managed to get it to work the way I wanted it to with a lot of babysitting. I now have had the 942 since the end of April. I love this receiver and it will reaffirm your faith in Dish and it's software engineers. I agree Eldon should be fired and sold off if possible to Murdoch so they can screwup their new line of Directv receivers.

The 942 works and believe it or not , the composite looks just as good as the s-video . In fact the picture quality is so much better with the 942 than the 921. I am using the modulated coax into a second room for the tuner2 output and it looks great and it is COAX. The composite into my vcr, which has s-video out, looks great too. 

I traded my 921 in for like 300.00 to Dishdepot.com and sold my 2 -721s on E-bay for like 400.00 so I actually just swapped out my 921 for the 942, since there is no tax on items sold outside of Florida. IF you can afford it , you need to swap out the buggy 921 and get a 942 that works , and remember it has 3 tuners so you can record three things at the same time; 1ota tuner and 2 sat tuners.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

I'd like to take a shower with Cameron Diaz too....but ain't neither one gonna happen.


----------

